
U.S. Job Growth Is Great, but Boosting Wages Will Be Much Harder - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-01-14/u-s-job-growth-is-great-but-boosting-wages-will-be-much-harder
======
tropo
Wages are growing, mainly at the low end. We are seeing efforts to stop this
via many different types of immigration.

